# I love you forever



## Supermode (Aug 18, 2008)

I lost my best friend yesterday after 13 years. He had elbow dysplasia surgery at 11 months old and learned to live with it. His hips started going around the 10 year mark and last week they finally gave out. He was bed written and couldn't go to the bathroom on his own. When I placed him on his feet he would just collapse. He also developed a fever. I knew it was time.

I cried all the way to the vet. I ran the bell when I was ready after I told him goodbye. I held his head and felt his breathing dissipate when he was given the final injection. I closed his eyes and told him I love him forever.

Nothing can prepare you for when the day comes. Cherish every minute you have with them. I miss him so much.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

I’m sorry for your loss may he forever run free


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

So sorry for your loss!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

He’s got the sweetest face!! Be free buddy..


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm so sorry. :-( The same thing happened to my old girl. She couldn't get up anymore and it is so heart breaking! Hugs to you.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Supermode said:


> Nothing can prepare you for when the day comes. Cherish every minute you have with them. I miss him so much.


Truer words were never spoken! 😢 It never gets any easier.


----------



## Catrinka (Aug 6, 2020)

What a beautiful boy. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 24, 2020)

Can't handle this! Sleep tight beautiful boy ❤


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

He looks beautiful and I'm sure you gave him a wonderful life.
Heaven surely has room for our dogs and we'll all be together in perfect health again one day.

A new little one will help heal the hole in your heart when you're ready.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry


----------



## Damicodric (Apr 13, 2013)

Completely understand!

Very well done getting him to thirteen. No easy feat.

He’s a chapter in the book of your life.

“A new little one will help heal the hole in your heart when you're ready.” No better advice than this.


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

I’m so sorry for your loss. (((Hugs)))


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

Supermode said:


> I lost my best friend yesterday after 13 years. He had elbow dysplasia surgery at 11 months old and learned to live with it. His hips started going around the 10 year mark and last week they finally gave out. He was bed written and couldn't go to the bathroom on his own. When I placed him on his feet he would just collapse. He also developed a fever. I knew it was time.
> 
> I cried all the way to the vet. I ran the bell when I was ready after I told him goodbye. I held his head and felt his breathing dissipate when he was given the final injection. I closed his eyes and told him I love him forever.
> 
> ...


so very sorry for your loss. Went through the same thing in May. Can’t ever get over it but have to get through it. Rip baby❤


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

absolutely, cherish the memories. Take time to grieve


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

What a beautiful photo of two blessed souls; my condolences. I will share what my grandparents told me during my first experience of loss. "That pain you feel right now is just your heart expanding to love again." Car2ner is right. Give yourself to grieve and celebrate what you had, then go and find your next partner.


----------



## Supermode (Aug 18, 2008)

Thank you for all the wonderful replies and warm thoughts. That picture was taken 10 days before I had to put him down. Thats how fast it can happen.

I remember when I first registered here I would read this forum and dreaded the day I had to post on here, but here I am.

We brought him home today. His ashes are in our living room and he gets to watch our favorite shows together again. We also got his paw prints in clay.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

So sorry for your loss. That's such a nice picture, looks like it will always remind you of good times, he looks so happy. Rest in peace good boy, peace to you.


----------

